# Wood Lathe 4 sale



## sandhill

I have a chance to buy a lathe from a friend but I have no clue what to do or if this is the right one to buy, its a 
Delta Rockwell 12" Model #1460 WL-3 Serial # 34 6004.
manual and parts list, new 12" Tool Support and a Ball Bearing Live Center. Seven lathe tools are included in the package. Asking price $400. It is in working order and has no rust.

Does anyone own this lathe or know anything about it? I have not looked at it so I don't even know how long it is or the HP of the motor, how many speeds etc.
Is it a good lathe?
Thanks


----------



## live4ever

Here's a starting point:
http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/delta-1460-wood-lathe.html


----------



## Loren

Solid classic lathe for spindle turning and small
bowls. I would not pay $400 for it.


----------



## mauibob

Checked out a number of recent sales-prices ranged from $325 to $500. (Two outliers-one sold for $100/rusty and another was asking $1400). $400 seems to be in line.

From what I can tell, a decent lathe for spindle turning and small bowls as Loren mentioned.

Only specs I have found:

Delta 1460 Lathe Specifications
16-Speed Lathe… 340 to 3400 rpm
Swings over bed… 12" 
Between centers… 37" 
Overall Dimensions:
Length… 57" 
Width… 10 1/2" 
Height.. 14 3/8" 
Height on stand… 46" 
Tool Rest from Floor… 42" 
Accurately Ground Ways both front and back - 2" wide
Spindle Diameter… 1 1/4" 
Spindle Hole, No. 2 Morse Taper
Spindle Thread… 1" - 8

The lathe is powered by a Delta 1/2 HP capacitor start motor, 115 volts.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm actually restoring one of these right now. I'm pretty excited about it. Mine is currently a big rust bucket, but I think it will come out pretty nice. These old Delta tools are as much art as they are tools. I think when restored they are beautiful. It will be a step pulley system with either 4 or 16 speeds, though you can set it up with a VFD if it is a 3 phase motor and have tons of speed options. The spindle is on both sides so you can do larger turning on the outside spindle.

$400? I hope to have a fully restored machine for under $200. That is not including chucks and plates and live centers. So depending on the accessories it comes with $400 might be high, or it might be righ tin the ballpark.

The banjos of these sell for $75-100 every day on ebay, if it come with a delta steady rest or double post 24" tool rest those are also greatly desired. So if it has all the bells and whistles you could probably make back a lot of your investment selling off the things you don't need.


----------



## dhazelton

With all those extras it probably is worth around that if it comes with a motor and the Delta stand. Look at it this way - for $400 and no hunting around for accessories you could be turning tonight.


----------



## tamboti

Hi You cant go wrong buy the lathe and find a club near you and fall into the turning vortex Regards Tamboti


----------



## helluvawreck

You might check on IRS auctions. Sometimes they have both powermatic and delta lathes of this vintage for as little as $250-300.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim

I know in my area I've seen similar lathes sell for $125-$250.


----------



## punk

i bought one over a year ago traveld apx 150 miles,lathe was exp good shape,got apx.30 tools with it some very nice some not so nice,alot difernt gadgets with it,it was only a 4 speed but easly and cheaply converted to a 16 speed i paid 350 for it which i thought was a good price very nice lathe to use any questions you can get hold of me i think its a good price good louck


----------



## helluvawreck

BTW, I personally wouldn't have a problem paying that much for a lathe like that if was in reasonably good shape.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## sandhill

Well I am going to look at it now I will get back here with some photos if I can get them. He said he is not in a hurry to sell it and would not come down on the price, rather keep it. He bought it new I think.


----------



## sandhill

Just returned from looking at the lathe but could not get any pictures. $400 is a bit out of line it is in good condition but has no chuck and the belt is dry rotted. the bed is OK the motor is original the lathe sits on a maple stand with metal legs and it is quite running. I would have to put some work and money into it to make it suite my needs so I will let this one go.


----------



## Cellulosespinner

I have this lathe….Paid $300 4 years ago and then replaced the bearings and the switch. Works









for me but I would not give more than $150/ 200 for it. I'm looking into re-powering it with a 1 hp230 volt motor and a GS2, 1.0 HP AC DRIVE, 115VAC 1 PH IN 3PH OUT. Speed control and direction control would be very cool but I having a hard time justifying the $300+ to do it.


----------



## Knothead62

Check prices- you can get a new lathe for just a bit more. Keep in mind that you can have many times the price of the lathe in chucks, tools, etc.


----------



## Knothead62

The Rikon lathe, 70-050VS, has a regular price of $429.99 at Highland Woodworking. The 5 year warranty sold me.


----------



## Underdog

Or the Jet 1014 manual six speed, same price, just about anywhere. I've got one, and it's served me well. I bought it on sale for $275 after rebate, and that included the extension. Sold the extension a couple years later, so basically got the lathe for about $250.

You can wait for a sale, or buy it for list. Either way, it'll be easier to use than the old Delta.


----------



## stefang

Sounds like a good price depending on how good the turning tools are. Are they HSS steel? If so and if they are not ground down too far would make the package sound pretty good. Good turning tools aren't cheap.


----------



## Underdog

I see the Grizzly 1018 on sale for $245 plus shipping.


----------



## RussellAP

Half horse motors are under powered, but that motor wont be an issue. Offer 300$


----------

